# Martrikelnummer Jahreszahl herausfinden



## Sdxo123 (13. Nov 2018)

Hey eine Frage weiss einfach nicht weiter...
Ich hab folgende Aufgabe

Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das eine beliebige Matrikelnummer überprüfen kann und je nach Matrikelnummer eine der folgenden Ausgaben liefert: Student hat Studium vor 2000 begonnen. Student hat Studium zwischen 2000 und 2005 begonnen. Student hat Studium nach 2005 begonnen. Anmerkungen: Jede Matrikelnummer besteht aus 7 Ziffern. Die ersten beiden Ziffern geben das Jahr der Inskription bekannt (zB: 0712345: Student hat sein Studium 2007 begonnen). Vernachlässigen Sie in diesem Programm führende Nullen (zB: Matrikelnummer 0052880 wird zu 52880).

Hätte irgendjemand einen Lösungsansatz?
Danke im voraus


----------



## max40 (13. Nov 2018)

ja, ich.
Aber wo ist dein Problem? Beim Verständnis der Aufgabe oder bei der Umsetzung?


----------



## mrBrown (13. Nov 2018)

Sdxo123 hat gesagt.:


> Die ersten beiden Ziffern geben das Jahr der Inskription bekannt (zB: 0712345: Student hat sein Studium 2007 begonnen). Vernachlässigen Sie in diesem Programm führende Nullen (zB: Matrikelnummer 0052880 wird zu 52880).


Irgendwie widersprechen die beiden Angaben sich


----------



## mihe7 (13. Nov 2018)

max40 hat gesagt.:


> Aber wo ist dein Problem?


@Sdxo123 vor allem: wo ist das neue Problem? https://www.java-forum.org/thema/martrikelnummer-pruefen.183109/


----------



## Javinner (13. Nov 2018)

Sdxo123 hat gesagt.:


> Hätte irgendjemand einen Lösungsansatz?


Was zahlst?


----------



## max40 (13. Nov 2018)

die einzige Frage die meiner Meinung nach offen ist: bei welchem Jahr befindet man sich im Jahr 19hundert ... und wann wird auf 20... gewechselt? Beispiel 2252880 ist das jetzt 1922 oder 2022.


----------



## mihe7 (13. Nov 2018)

max40 hat gesagt.:


> bei welchem Jahr befindet man sich im Jahr 19hundert


Im 19. Jahrhundert?!? Das will ich nicht hoffen.


----------



## max40 (13. Nov 2018)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Im 19. Jahrhundert?!? Das will ich nicht hoffen.


19. Jahrhundert != im Jahr 19hundert ...
aber hautpsache du hast noch ein Kommentar von dir gegeben


----------



## mihe7 (13. Nov 2018)

Da hast Du recht


----------



## Robat (13. Nov 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie widersprechen die beiden Angaben sich


Findest du? Wenn die Nummer nur 5 Stellen hat, also die ersten beiden fehlen, weißt du, dass das Jahr 2000 war.


----------



## mrBrown (13. Nov 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Findest du? Wenn die Nummer nur 5 Stellen hat, also die ersten beiden fehlen, weißt du, dass das Jahr 2000 war.


Naja, nachzählen, wie viele man vernachlässigt hat, ist irgendwie das Gegenteil von vernachlässigen


----------



## Robat (13. Nov 2018)

Wenn ich explizit nachzähle geb ich dir da recht. 
Wenn ich die Matrikelnummer als Ganzzahl speicher und einfach immer anschaue was die 6. und 7. Stelle der Zahl ist, dann würde schon sagen, dass man die führenden 0 vernachlässigt. Also im Sinne von: Ich hänge nicht explizit welche dran.


----------

